# ACL for dogs



## tulipspink (Aug 27, 2021)

Been reading a lot of articles about acl. Would anyone recommend doing tplo surgery instead of other rehab options.

Removed link by admin


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have a dog that has ruptured his acl?


----------

